# Ladies, I need your help



## girlscandance (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had a wonderfully sinful summer in the big apple. I've gained fifteen pounds during my stay, which I love very much, and would prefer not to lose. 

However, lately I've been experiencing TERRIBLE chafing. It's making me lose confidence, and it hurts! I walk or bike every where I go, so I can't deal with getting a rash every time I want to go out. I know that wearing bike shorts are supposed to help, but I'm afraid what I've got is a little more tricky. My undies rub against this new little pocket of chub I've gotten under my butt, at the very top of my thighs.

Any advice?

Lou


----------



## Tooz (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, in the summer you might just have to deal, but over time your skin may get used to it. It sounds lame, but Monistat chafing gel or Gold Bond powder might help.


----------



## Cors (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this thread.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 15, 2009)

Tooz's suggestions are the best out there for this.
I had the same problem area for a while as well as my inner thighs about half way down to the kness.(really fat thighs LOL)
Using the monistat gel for a while cleared that up.
Try Gold Bond powder at bed time its medicated and works wonders.
Hope that helps.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 16, 2009)

Body Glide Anti-Chafe works awesome. You can find it at sports and bike shops. They come in a stick about the size of a travel deodorant so they're very portable. For treatment of chafe I use Bag Balm (my mom's answer to everything) and just put it on before bed.

http://www.bodyglide.com/


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 16, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cors again.


----------



## katybug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everybody...I knew about the Gold Bond powder, but all the other suggestions were new to me. VERY HELPFUL. Also, anyone know of any threads with more tips about boils? Or can anyone tell me how to search through the old threads?


----------



## Donna (Aug 18, 2009)

There are several threads on the health board about boils, containing a lot of good information. Here are a few links:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32743&highlight=boils

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39461&highlight=boils

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35389&highlight=boils

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28466&highlight=boils

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6020&highlight=boils

And as for your question about searching, I generally recommend going to the forum whose topic closely matches the topic you want to look for (in this instance, I went to the health board since boils are a health issue) and I used the [Search this Forum] option found in the upper right hand corner of the forum header. I generally need a visual, so I screencaptured one to illustrate what I am saying:


----------

